# Các loại da Bọc ghế sofa



## sieutocviet4 (7/4/20)

Trong cuộc sống thường nhật của mỗi chúng ta, không thể thiếu các vật dụng, các đồ vật có trong nhà như tủ, giường, bếp… nhằm đáp ứng cho mọi nhu cầu của cuộc sống. 
Nên cần những hoạt động thư giãn, học tập, làm việc,… cân đối để có những khoảnh khắc đúng nghĩa. Một cảm giác êm ái đòi hỏi chúng ta cần phải lựa chọn một chiếc sofa giúp cho tư thế ngồi được thoải mái, không gây cảm giác căng thẳng là một điều rất quan trọng.

1. Bọc sofa tại nhà
1.1/ Bọc ghế sofa sang trọng




Có rất nhiều loại ghế đa dạng phong phú, nhiều mẫu mã đẹp cho khách hàng có thể lựa chọn. 
Để tạo nên sự tao nhã cũng như nét đẹp trong nhà, trong công ty thì không thể thiếu những chiếc ghế sofa đặt đúng vị trí, hợp với phong thủy cũng như tạo ấn tượng cho khách mời.

1.2/ Bọc ghế sofa giá rẻ

Tuy nhiên, với vật giá leo thang hiện nay, một bộ ghế sofa mới để tô điểm cho phòng khách cũng bị leo giá theo đòi hỏi, việc lựa mua các bộ bàn ghế sofa mới là điều khá cân nhắc và hao tốn.
Cũng có thể vì một kỉ niệm đáng nhớ nào đó mà chúng ta không thể thay thế bộ bàn ghế sofa cũ đó được mặc dù Bọc ghế sofa đã quá cũ hoặc rách, xước… Hiểu được nhu cầu của khách hàng nhằm có được ghế sofa mới trên khung của bộ ghế sofa cũ mà vẫn tiết kiệm một khoản chi nên dịch vụ Bọc ghế da sofa tphcm ra đời. 
Dịch vụ Bọc ghế sofa mang đến cho khách hàng sự thỏa mãn về vẻ mỹ thuật, với một chiếc ghế hoàn toàn mới dựa trên khung cũ. Chất lượng vẫn luôn được đảm bảo như sản phẩm được mua mới. 
Với chất liệu da được sản xuất chất lượng cao và được gia công tỷ mỉ với đội ngũ nhân viên nhiều năm kinh nghiệm sẽ mang tới sự thỏa mãn nhu cầu của khách hàng.

2. Bọc ghế nệm

2.1/ Bọc ghế sofa tại nhà yêu cầu cho gia đình




Chính vì điều đó, công ty Ghế Nệm Sài Gòn sẽ mang lại cho bạn một bộ ghế nệm hoàn toàn mới, chất liệu chắc chắn bền bỉ qua năm tháng mà vẫn tiết kiệm được chi phí cho gia đình. 
Phương án tốt nhất hiện nay chính là Bọc ghế sofa thay vì phải mua mới lại toàn bộ, với các dịch vụ như Bọc ghế sofa cao cấp, Bọc ghế sofa da sẽ làm thay đổi diện mạo của bộ bàn ghế sofa cũ kĩ. 


2.2/ Thời gian Bọc ghế sofa tại nhà
Đối với những người không có thời gian, thì Ghế nệm Sài Gòn là địa chỉ bọc ghế sofa bạn nên xem qua.

3/Chất liệu vải sofa cao cấp
3.1/ Chất liệu vải Bọc ghế sofa

Chất liệu Bọc sofa của chúng tôi đều là nguồn ngoại nhập, hãy tìm hiểu những mẹo thông minh trong việc lựa chọn vải Bọc bạn nhé:

Chất liệu cotton: Chất liệu này có độ bền khá cao, thân thiện với môi trường khi sử dụng lâu, dễ làm sạch nhưng cũng dễ bị nhăn và dính bẩn.
Chất liệu da: Độ bền cao, có tính thẩm mỹ, mang đến sự sang trọng nhưng giá thành đắt.

3.2/ Bọc ghế sofa da tiết kiệm chi phí




Đối với những ngôi nhà có không gian sống ẩm ướt, nếu bạn ưa thích sofa da thì nên chọn lớp vải Bọc giả da sẽ phù hợp hơn, vừa tiết kiệm được chi phí lại chống ẩm tốt. 
Hay đối với các loại sofa trong quán karaoke, được sử dụng để phục vụ cho rất nhiều khách hàng khác nhau, vì vậy hãy chọn những chất liệu Bọc giá rẻ và bền dai là phù hợp nhất.

Công ty TNHH Ghế Nệm Sài Gòn

290C/43/23 Dương Bá Trạc, Phường 1 ,Quận 8,Tp HCM (ngay cầu Kênh Xáng)
Điện thoại : 0838.822.278 – 0906.180.730 -Mr.Kiệt (Viber, Zalo…)-24/7
Email: ghenemsaigon@gmail.com
Web: ghenemsaigon.com


----------

